# MAC Fluidline or Bobbi Brown Gel Liner?



## shadowaddict (Sep 19, 2008)

Just wondering which you guys like best. I have only used fluidline but it does seem to dry up easy in the jar. I have heard good things about BB gel liner. And BB does have some pretty colors especially "Black Mauve Shimmer Ink" and "Black Plum Ink" but I have only sen these online so I'm not sure how the color is in person. Any comments would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## lilMAClady (Sep 19, 2008)

Bobbi Brown definitely. It's creamy and long wearing.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 19, 2008)

I like both formulas a lot.  The BB is definitely long wearing and comes in some great shades.


----------



## sharkbytes (Sep 19, 2008)

the Black Mauve Shimmer is to die for, seriously.  I love it so much!


----------



## ginger9 (Sep 19, 2008)

BB is super expensive in Canada, I didn't find it superior to MAC. I would just get it for the colors that BB offers. I got the graphite shimmer (I think that's what its call) its a really awesome color.


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Sep 19, 2008)

I've never tried BB, so I can't contribute there.  If you're finding ANY of your gel eyeliners are drying out too quickly, store them upside down.  It'll help keep the moisture in.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

Having tried both, I will never, ever use any other gel liner than BB. They are smoother and go on way better. They are creamier and last a long time. Not the Fluidline doesn't last. It's just that I get a lot of skipping and tugging with Fluidline that I don't with BB. Hope that helps some.


----------



## zeroxstar (Sep 20, 2008)

It's iffy to me cause the MAC one is easier to use and doesn't dry as fast, and i feel it stays on the lids as long.. but it cracks out and dries fast then the BB which lasts me forever, so i dunno.. i go back & forth between the two.


----------



## SweetCheeks (Sep 20, 2008)

Bobbi Brown hands down. I use Chocolate Shimmer Ink.


----------

